# New here



## Bill Hilly (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey fellas, I'am new to this forum, so I'd just like to say hey to all of ya.
I just stated "hunting" with my pellet gun, I had an old gun I bought from my brother for $5, haha, I never heard of the company name though, says on the top "Pleasure KS-2".
But I recently just got a new gun, its a Canadian Tire gun, but its good enough, its a Crosman Quest 500X.
Anyways, lookin forward to hearin from ya.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy the site! :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good we now have a hill billy and bill hilly. welcome


----------



## Bill Hilly (Jan 21, 2006)

haha, we do too. Thanks fellas, glad to be here, finally found a good hunting and fishing forum.


----------



## beeman03 (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to the site man, gonna have to do some hunting together sometime. :beer:


----------

